# A Love Cue



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 27, 2004)

I posted this piece on NS a while back. Since I write very few of these kind of cues I wanted to make this one good. I disliked my orchestration and sounds of the one I posted on NS. Here is a new version with a major overhaul, hope you like.

http://www.scoredog.tv/A%20Love%20Cue.mp3


----------



## Niah (Sep 27, 2004)

Congrats craig! This is really nice.
The compo is really classic and takes you back to that 60's and 70's love films shot in paris or rome.
The guitar adds even more sweetness to the whole piece. 
I just thought that the snare at 1:08 was unnecessary, a timpani maybe?
I don't know.

well done!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice crescendo! As expected, really nice stuff and smoothly programmed. Tasty guitar playing Congrats!


----------



## CJ (Sep 28, 2004)

I played this to my wife - she a critic through and through - and she loved it - so did I! Great job as always Craig.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 28, 2004)

Craig, this is very nice! Whatkind of guitar did ya use? Brand?

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 28, 2004)

Lovely piece. Beautifully realized. The strings just before the end have an old Hollywood movie feel to them (I mean that in a good way).
Cheers,
J


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Frederick,CJ,Sid and the Doc for the nice comments. I am having a staircase being built right outside my studio and there is hammering and sawing going on so I missed a few things and will replace this piece later today with a slightly improved one.

Sid, the guitar is a Hirade,, basically Takamine's hand built classical line. I've had it many years now, and it always records well.

Niah thanks also for your comments,. There is actually snare through that whole section but it sticks out there a little too much where you mention it. I appreciate you bringing it to my attention.

I should also mention this piece uses alot of QLSO, VSL, PP and I used all SAM's True Strike percussion.


----------



## lux (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Craig,

very nice cue, the part starting from 1.20 is really beautiful expecially the "golden age" punch brass section coming in, really enjoyable.

I'm sure you know (hehe...next version coming), but expecially in the first part sometimes I listened a sort of "exp" violins or violas a bit strange (maybe some ewql stuff has that exponential attack and wild vibrato on some exp patches).

I've noticed you place the flute and clarinet almost perfectly in space, impressive.

As always a "personal" cue  

Luca


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 28, 2004)

Craig, very nice sound, mate!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 28, 2004)

thanks again Sid,

Luca,

You were correct in that I was tweaking the front of the piece. A couple of notes still stick out a tiny bit but most problems were solved. I have repaced the orignal cue with a new one. If you downloaded the original you may notice I had a Bb 4 (C4 is middle C) in the clarinet melody against for a moment an A4 in the strings. this is a no no. Melodies should generally be clear of the harmony by a minor 3rd and this was a minor 2nd...I screwed up.


----------



## Edgen (Sep 28, 2004)

Craig, 

Man. Damn. Ya know, as everyone has already said.. this piece is really nice! I'm not sure I would "make out" to it though. I'd probably get discracted by the music playing and therefore I'd loose my performance.  

I picture an elogant dinner at a mansion or perhaps a late night black tie dinner party and two eyes meet at first sight and instantlly.. blah blah.. maybe hopes they get it on later in the night!!  Meet Joe Black setting to give a visual.

Its amazing to hear the work in here and makes you think.. "should i give it a hard crit or just let it go and listen to some damn good music."

I prefer the latter! excellent romantic cue.

/j


----------

